# Got a new bug yesterday.



## Kenny (Oct 25, 2012)

picked up this gorgeous lady yesterday. I absolutely love this species (Bohmei). whether you like spiders or not, you gotta admit she's purdy lol


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 25, 2012)

She's pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, I hate spiders


----------



## Floof (Oct 27, 2012)

Aaah, I love Brachy's! I thought about getting a boehmei at one point, but passed, figuring I'd save my space and money for a smithi or an auratum... I'm still kicking myself for not doing it. Especially since I never did quite get around to getting my smithi or auratum... Oh well. I'll just have to get all three. 

She's beautiful, congrats on the new addition!


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate spiders too. But I must say, she is really pretty.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 27, 2012)

Floof said:


> Aaah, I love Brachy's! I thought about getting a boehmei at one point, but passed, figuring I'd save my space and money for a smithi or an auratum... I'm still kicking myself for not doing it. Especially since I never did quite get around to getting my smithi or auratum... Oh well. I'll just have to get all three.
> 
> She's beautiful, congrats on the new addition!



You're leaving out emilia.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice T. Great color.


----------



## Floof (Oct 27, 2012)

Mmm, yes, emilia, too. At my last pet store job, we had a couple nice little emilia slings. The thought crossed my mind more than once...


----------



## Kenny (Oct 27, 2012)

Floof said:


> Mmm, yes, emilia, too. At my last pet store job, we had a couple nice little emilia slings. The thought crossed my mind more than once...



Emilia is by far my favorite Brachy. Highly under-rated imo. I'm waiting for my Male to molt, and hopefully that lady I just posted will make a Man out of him.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2012)

Ive got a few brachys, smithi and a curly hair (cant remember sci name). My smithi is about 2", ive had it since it was a little dot. Also have chaco golden knee, couple rose hairs that were given to me and a bird eater.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 28, 2012)

jtrux said:


> Ive got a few brachys, smithi and a curly hair (*cant remember sci name*). My smithi is about 2", ive had it since it was a little dot. Also have chaco golden knee, couple rose hairs that were given to me and a bird eater.



Albopilosum.

There's a forum being built buy the admin here..
http://www.tarantulaforum.com/


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2012)

Ill have to check that out, thanks. Do your brachys tend to burrow a lot. Im not a real experienced keeper, just been involved for a few years and noticed that mine all tend to burrow to some extend...i take that back, my curly hair prefers hides that I offer him/her.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 28, 2012)

Way cool! Love the color!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2012)

Tarantulas are not spiders.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 28, 2012)

jtrux said:


> Ill have to check that out, thanks. Do your brachys tend to burrow a lot. Im not a real experienced keeper, just been involved for a few years and noticed that mine all tend to burrow to some extend...i take that back, my curly hair prefers hides that I offer him/her.



only my small ones. 3" + don't burrow at all. They don't even use their hides.




dmmj said:


> Tarantulas are not spiders.



Sure they are. They're just large hairy spiders , with a few distinct differences from the true spiders we often think of. The original Tarantula was the "wolf Spider".


----------

